# Sim Trading Platform



## tech/a (6 August 2013)

Have someone who wants to practice sim trading Index futures without opening an account.
Is there software that is cheap or free that can be accessed with data live or even R/T delayed?

Ninja trader?

If they cant get free data then they will have to pay for it.
Does Ami broker have a R/T capability for Futures or is it only equities EOD

Appreciate suggestions.


----------



## skc (6 August 2013)

If they want proper price ladder and limit offer and all that stuff, may be you can just get a sim login from your own IB account for them to use (assuming you know / trust this person, although he/she can't do any damage to your real account anyway). And they'd get your subscribed data for free.

If they just want price and click buy/sell, someone liek IG markets has a 2 week demo account where you just need an email address.

Someone else might be able to offer an in-between alternative.


----------



## Mistagear (6 August 2013)

tech/a said:


> Have someone who wants to practice sim trading Index futures without opening an account.
> Is there software that is cheap or free that can be accessed with data live or even R/T delayed?
> 
> Ninja trader?
> ...




Mirus Futures Demo, they'll get Zenfire R/T live data in sim on Ninja.... Am pretty sure it's still available endlessly


----------



## tech/a (6 August 2013)

skc said:


> If they want proper price ladder and limit offer and all that stuff, may be you can just get a sim login from your own IB account for them to use (assuming you know / trust this person, although he/she can't do any damage to your real account anyway). And they'd get your subscribed data for free.
> 
> If they just want price and click buy/sell, someone liek IG markets has a 2 week demo account where you just need an email address.
> 
> Someone else might be able to offer an in-between alternative.




Hmm that sounds like a great idea.
Wouldn't ave a problem with that.
Only thing is could they use it from their computer while I'm trading live?

Thanks also MG


----------



## CanOz (6 August 2013)

tech/a said:


> Hmm that sounds like a great idea.
> Wouldn't ave a problem with that.
> Only thing is could they use it from their computer while I'm trading live?
> 
> Thanks also MG




IB will only support one instance of TWS for data...

A Mirus and NT trial is a great idea


----------



## Lone Wolf (7 August 2013)

With NinjaTrader you can download historical market replay data and play it back at various speeds. Good if they don't have time to trade every day, or if they want to get lots of experience in a shorter time.


----------



## Caveroute (7 August 2013)

This may help - 

With ninja you can download anything you can plot on a chart into an ASCII file, date, time, OHLC, V etc. 

From there its easy to load into Amibroker.

Once loaded you can autoplay forward and backwards as much as you want.

Which removes the need for a second ninja login.

You don't have the trade buy/sell buttons, but if your practising then that's not essential.


----------



## DJG (8 August 2013)

I just downloaded NT using Mirus Futures Demo - The actual data is only valid for 2 weeks.

I'm very keen to find out if anybody can find a RT or Delayed sim trading system. IB would be a fantastic candidate however it requires a live account with funds in it.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2013)

DJG said:


> I just downloaded NT using Mirus Futures Demo - The actual data is only valid for 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm very keen to find out if anybody can find a RT or Delayed sim trading system. IB would be a fantastic candidate however it requires a live account with funds in it.
> 
> ...




I doubt you going to find a RT platform and an endless supply of data for free forever...

If you're just looking for some fun on SIM, you might be able to get a CFD demo account for a month or more...use that for charting the cash index's etc.

Penny up for good data, it might cost a few bucks per month ($30-50), surely you swing that?


----------



## DJG (8 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> I doubt you going to find a RT platform and an endless supply of data for free forever...
> 
> If you're just looking for some fun on SIM, you might be able to get a CFD demo account for a month or more...use that for charting the cash index's etc.
> 
> Penny up for good data, it might cost a few bucks per month ($30-50), surely you swing that?




Yeap I'm willing to pay for data once I realise I want to go further with it. Can I get access to say NT Sim for an endless period, then just hook it up with RL data feed? - Or will NT eventually expire also? - I suppose I could just connect it to free AB version, for now anyway.


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2013)

DJG said:


> Yeap I'm willing to pay for data once I realise I want to go further with it. Can I get access to say NT Sim for an endless period, then just hook it up with RL data feed? - Or will NT eventually expire also? - I suppose I could just connect it to free AB version, for now anyway.




What you could do i find as many free trials as you can. Start a thread for free data trials and we'll all post in it when we come across one...there's heaps, Mirus Futures, Optimus, start the thread and we'll get busy posting links to free data trials.


----------



## Boggo (8 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> Penny up for good data, it might cost a few bucks per month ($30-50), surely you swing that?




Giday CanOz, just wondering where you can get futures data for that price.

I use DTN.IQ.
I tried BarChart which are a bit cheaper but had a few third party software issues with them but either way for forex, NYSE Liffe index derivatives and Eurex you are way over $100 p/m.

eSignal seems to be the most expensive.

http://www.iqfeed.net/index.cfm?displayaction=data&section=fees

https://www.barchart.com/register/realtime/form.php

http://www.esignal.com/trading-software/esignal.aspx?tc=#Pricing


----------



## waza1960 (8 August 2013)

One of the best options IMO is to open an account with AMP Futures. I think its $400 min balance . Then you can use NT's sim account for as long as you want. AMP futures does not charge exchange fees and they use CQG which is one of the best Data providers.


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2013)

I think I pay around $145/mth for Esignal.

Its only around $80 for Euro zone but there is an initial base cost.
Think I may just have him start an IB account--its for Son.


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 August 2013)

tech/a said:


> I think I pay around $145/mth for Esignal.




Open an IB account. Fund it with 10 g. Wait a month or two and take out 8g then just use their data. Will cost you $50-$100 a month.


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2013)

Boggo said:


> Giday CanOz, just wondering where you can get futures data for that price.
> 
> I use DTN.IQ.
> I tried BarChart which are a bit cheaper but had a few third party software issues with them but either way for forex, NYSE Liffe index derivatives and Eurex you are way over $100 p/m.
> ...




I admit i just pulled that memory, based on the CME only. I just recall it was pretty cheap if you didn't want the expensive stuff like Eurex and Asia.

Maybe 80-100 is more reasonable...


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Open an IB account. Fund it with 10 g. Wait a month or two and take out 8g then just use their data. Will cost you $50-$100 a month.




Yeh thought of that.
Devious!


----------



## CanOz (8 August 2013)

Please put all the free trial offers here for us to refer to in the future...no pun intended...

*Free Futures Data with Broker Trials*


----------

